# funeral procession done !!!!!!



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this is my big project for the season I started it in Feb and now its done the heads and feet are carved out of foam (pink) the hands are cpvc and celluclay,the bodies are pvc pipe and foam covered in cloaks I sewed and then monster mudded painted and dry brushed the staff is half inch elect conduit bent the way I wanted it and then great stuffed and celluclayed . I welded a frame to hold them together ....This took me alot of time to do and I am hoping it will be a big hit this year....This scene is inspired by Dave The Dead's acolyte


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They're awesome. I never though of having an actual funeral in progress. Very cool.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

wow, now THAT is an original idea!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is cool!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is crazy-cool! The whole procession scene is so... so... Morbidly beautiful... from pallbearers, priest, book, coffin... This will creep out quite a few. Wonderful work, mike!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks really creepy lit like that. Love it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, That is aheck of a big project for the year. Doesn't it feel good to be done and see it looking so good? I'm sure everyone will like it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I really love this idea. It is very original, well put together and creatively executed. It is sure to be a favorite of your ToTs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats freaking badd ass


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys are positively surreal. Congrats on putting together a great funeral scene!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Weellllll, guess who's idea I'm gonna find a way to steal for next year (2011)? Fantastic idea, Mike, and fantastic execution!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!! Every last detail is perfect, and it all came together brilliantly! I love the way their cloaks hang around their awesome, creepy feet! The book, the coffin glowing from within, just everything! I can't wait to see this scene set up with the hearse and the horse this October! Great job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The entire scene is just awesome. Excellent work Mike!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some creepy looking creatures Mike.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love it! A funeral procession of Plague doctors! It looks so cool with the light from the coffin. Very Nice work Mike!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thanx everyone I really have some time invested in these guys and I'm glad my hard work shows thanx again for all the kind comments


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice design. I really like the way you have them fixed together on that metal (?) frame.
Contgrats. The whole thing rocks.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

HOLY CRAP THAT IS ONE amazing prop! I love love love it! You did some work on that one and it shows great job


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very cool mike


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

quite an accomplishment


----------

